# Question Regarding Maintenance of Body Armour



## Thompson_JM (27 Jan 2006)

For those who wear this on a regular basis, I have a question, I own a Level IIA vest, with an internal carrier. now i know i can pretty much clean the carrier any which way, but how should I wash the accuall kevlar pannels? Also about how long will it take on average, to dry, before I can wear it again?

Thanks
    Josh


----------



## blueboy (9 Feb 2006)

Use a mild soap and water, and when you're done just let it air dry. DONOT put it in the dryer. It should dry within 12 hours.


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Feb 2006)

thanks.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (22 Feb 2006)

And I know it's a pain in the ass, but if you can, when storing it, lay it flat.  I've been told that it reduces fatigue on the ballistic fibres (smells like something I stepped in, but that's what my directions said).


----------



## Thompson_JM (22 Feb 2006)

oh? so its supposed to smell like sweaty hockey Equipment?? oh ok.... thats why I was washing it!  ;D with any luck the next time I'm wearing body armour will either be on operational deployment, or as a Cop. I refuse to get back into the security world... its just not worth the pay..

cheers

    Josh


----------

